# What is the best room temp for a cockatiel?



## macNmonty

I was given a Cockatiel by a neighbor (long story but it was more a rescue from abuse by them and that's for another thread) and I know next to nothing about them. Even though I have only had him for about a week now I have grown to love him immensely. Anyway, before I get too off topic, I have a tendency to ramble on horribly at times.

I want to know what is the best room temperature for him. I know they are tropical birds and am guessing they like it hot (who doesn't?) however I am worried about him getting cold as I have the heat down at night and am worried that he might go into shock if it gets too cold for him. What is the lowest he can handle without me going into bankruptcy due to the electric bill. I live on Vancouver Island and this time of year it can drop to 54f-50f sometimes, before I get up in the morning. Then I worry about him dying or getting sick because of it.

Thanks, and have a great day


----------



## meaggiedear

We keep our house between 68-72 degrees. I would be afraid to keep it colder, but my tiels are near the vents and I keep the top and sides of the cage covered where the air hit to help with chills and drafts.


----------



## macNmonty

Is that your personal choice from trial and error or is that what is generally recommended all around, for a climate with average humidity?
"I leave my air on all day at 78 degrees.. They are tropical birds, but need dry weather around 80 degrees.. But if you live in a humid weather it is best to keep it low.. They have a lot of feathers, and need to feel comfortable or they will pluck at their feathers.. Also a bowl of water for a bath and drink on the table, is nice in the summertime. Cockatiels originally came from Australia and it is pretty hot there. They can withstand from 60 degrees to 100 degrees at least. I would put the air conditioner on about 80 and make sure it isn't blowing directly on the bird.​If you can balance so it's cool but not cold. That's what I do and my cockatiel are energetic and fine. 
Birds can certainly over heat. They also can get too cold, so if you can keep your home at a steady temp, 75 degrees is safe.
Careful with fan. some birds fly and some don't (depends if clipped or not)... I wouldnt suggest fan unless it's SUPER safe! My bird has a sunny room and I tend to cover the AC off but if it's warm I would have AC on for short time and then cover the AC on the floor"

​The above text in quotation marks is an except of the first answer, check the link if anyone wants to read the whole posting.:blink:


----------



## tielfan

Cockatiels are actually desert birds from the Australian outback rather than tropical birds. They can adapt to a pretty wide range of temperatures as long as it isn't a drastic abrupt change. In general, any temperature that's comfortable for you will also be comfortable for your bird.

Wild birds adjust to seasonal changes by getting thicker down when the temperatures are dropping and vice versa when it's getting warmer. They can also tolerate the change in temperature that occurs every day as the sun rises and sets and gives way to night. Our pets will do the same thing in our homes, so you don't have to maintain a specific temperature all the time.


----------



## macNmonty

*ty*



tielfan said:


> Cockatiels are actually desert birds from the Australian outback rather than tropical birds. They can adapt to a pretty wide range of temperatures as long as it isn't a drastic abrupt change. In general, any temperature that's comfortable for you will also be comfortable for your bird.
> 
> Wild birds adjust to seasonal changes by getting thicker down when the temperatures are dropping and vice versa when it's getting warmer. They can also tolerate the change in temperature that occurs every day as the sun rises and sets and gives way to night. Our pets will do the same thing in our homes, so you don't have to maintain a specific temperature all the time.


Well that has eased my worry about him going into shock and waking to find him dead. I am amazed at how quickly I have become attached to him and when I found out their lifespan is around 18yrs or so not the 4yrs I thought it would be I became even more happy. I just hope that his former owners haven't caused him any irreparable damage that he can't overcome. One of my other threads has details on that. Once I get some good pics going I will post them. Hey, I wonder if there is a section for recordings too for their singing and talking? 

I'll have to check, Bye for now and thanks for the reply :blink:


----------



## bjknight93

Cockatiels can actually live into their late 20's. 

And you can post singing/talking in the Cockatiel Videos section, which I believe is under the Cockatiel Talk section.


----------



## tielfan

> Well that has eased my worry about him going into shock and waking to find him dead.


Letting the temperature rise and fall in a fairly natural pattern is probably healthier for your bird than trying to keep the house at the same "perfect" temperature all the time. I'm just guessing here, but it seems like a temperature that never changes would weaken his ability to adjust to changes, and then what's going to happen the first time you have a power failure?

A good diet will help him live out his full lifespan. If you need info on diet, this sticky will help: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479

The sticky on full spectrum lighting might be useful too: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549


----------



## Torryn

meaggiedear said:


> drafts





meaggiedear said:


> We keep our house between 68-72 degrees. I would be afraid to keep it colder, but my tiels are near the vents and I keep the top and sides of the cage covered where the air hit to help with chills and drafts.


Your coocktieal requires 70 to 80 degrees of heat so 72 is good 68 is not good it's a way to cause your bird to get sick


----------

